# Sexy 90 year old



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Not too bad for her age.  S&W m1917 mfg date 1919 .45acp ex us govt. property.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

WOW! If thats the original finish, she is in great shape. Either way cool piece.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Very nice !! I am a big fan of revolvers


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

100% all original, no mods at all, all #s match. finish is 95% or so I'd say


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice looking piece.great shape indeed.
my model 12 is a few years older,but nowhere near that good cause it's seen lots of use/abuse over it's 93 years
i'll add pics when my son gets them to me.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

production date....1916.
serial# 116xxx
i refinished wood and reblued back in the 70's.wasn't concerned with collector value and it was very well worn and the nickel steel barrel looked more like chome after all the time it spent in the field over the previous 60 years


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Truly awesome revolver. If I could spend the money on any military handgun, it would be a 1917 Colt, or a vintage Schofield.

Misfit, great shotgun, my dad inherited an all original Model 12, mfg 1925, with a vent rib, 30" full choke barrel.

I love old guns, there are only 1 or 2 new production guns I would buy these days. If its not 50, I'm not interested.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

sweet shotgun, i bet it could tell some tales! i have as much respect and love for a well worn and used old firearm as one that is pristine, sometimes a bit more.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks,and yep lots of stories go with it.my dad bouught it from the original owner back in the 40's.and i inherited it in 1970.over the years that gun put lots and lots of meat on the table


----------

